# Triton or Bosch router.



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

It seems to me that the Triton routers are becoming more and more popular here on this forum. Do y'all think they will take over what I believe is the number one spot Bosch? It appears to me that Triton is making some pretty good tools all around. Their track saw comes to mine.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you trying to start a fight...
compare Customer Services, repair service centers and how many vendors there are...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I went to the dentist yesterday I told them I was no John Wayne so no I don't want to start a fight. :laugh2: I just wanted to see what people thought. I don't have either one of those routers. :crying:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've always considered the Triton routers to be great in a table but not ideal for hand held use. I have a TRA001 in the table but use Makita's for everything else. The only Bosch router that I have owned was a GOF-1300-ACE in 2000 and was not happy with it, there was play in the pillars.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

+1 What Harry said. Triton in the table, Bosch for hand held use (or table use also). I have both.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Harry nailed it for me. Triton TRA001 in the table, Bosch 1617s for hand held use. Bosch Colt for trim and carbing where find control is required. Triton is just too heavy for me to control hand held. The switch intercange is a good thing, and also a little annoying sometimes. You need pretty good access below the table to lock the height and manipulate the safety on/off switch. Bosch plunge base for both the Colt and 1617s is very smooth. The Triton has a particularly nice dust collection setup. My Triton is mounted on a Woodpecker plate. A lot thicker than other brands, and it has twist lock inserts, which are much nicer than unscrewing it each time you want to change it. Harry's the one who inspired my getting the Triton, one of the best purchases ever.

I also just bought the Triton track saw, which is pretty good, at least I'm happy with it. Works best if you score the material first, then make the cutting pass. Cut good side down, consider using painter's tape on the cut line.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is an example of whatever you are most comfortable with being the right choice for you.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

Most of the contributors who buy a Triton buy it for under the table use since most comments are it’s too heavy for hand held use.

The other things I noticed about everyone who has commented on using the triton under a table is that you have to constantly reach under the table to get it to work. The spring has to be removed/modified to get it to work. You have to reach under to unlock it to adjust the bit height, causing the motor to shift/drop, requiring you to come up with a work around. You have to reach under the table to turn it on, since it has some kind of safety switch; that or coming up with a work-a-round to keep it on. Do you have to reach under the table to remove the bit?

It seems like most are buying the triton so they don’t have to buy a router lift, but from what I can tell, the Triton is a poor substitution for a real router lift. Might save a few dollars, but once you use a real router lift you won’t like your triton any longer, then you have a router that isn’t good for hand held use or desirable to use table mounted. I know you can do better then a Triton. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Terry, removing the TRA-001 plunge spring is very easy and takes less than a minute. As with all routers when you set the bit height you do so moving the bit up and there is no drift. When you raise the router all the way up the shaft locks so you can change bits with one wrench. With a Musclechuck installed you do not have to raise the router all the way up and lock the shaft. The Triton is very popular with forum members and a good choice.

Using the Triton or any lift means a lot of cranking the handle. For me it is much easier and faster to pop the router out of the table for bit changes/adjustments.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm surprised Mike that you prefer to lift the router out of the table for bit change. Firstly, the Triton can be raised for quick, simple bit change and any other router with a MUSCLECHUCK fitted can also have the bits changed from above.
I doubt that there is a faster router lift than this one that I made from an idea from the late Israeli member NIKI.


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

hawkeye10 said:


> It seems to me that the Triton routers are becoming more and more popular here on this forum. Do y'all think they will take over what I believe is the number one spot Bosch? It appears to me that Triton is making some pretty good tools all around. Their track saw comes to mine.


Where and how are you planning to use this router Hawkeye.

If you’re looking for a hand held router than you should be compared the Bosch and Makita. Festool is the best overall if you have money to burn. 

Makita has a smoother plunge action than Bosch. The Bosch has a wider range of accessories for their routers over Makita. It’s kind of a toss-up between the two.


----------



## Pounamu (Oct 10, 2017)

I've never used a router lift, but having used an under-the-table Triton TRA-001 since day one of my routing experience, I have nothing but praise for it, but have never used it in hand held mode, Seems to me the chopping and changing would be time consuming and frustrating unless one was prepared to invest in two TRA-001s, and I'm quite satisfied with other routers I own for any hand held work. 

Terry, reaching under the table to make adjustments to bit height, turn the switch off to change bit etc, I don't find to be a chore - I guess I've gotten used to it and don't need to get my head down to see under the table, just work by touch.

But when all has been said and done, it comes down to personal preference. And budget, of course!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

One of my Triton's bit the dust last weekend......Looks like the soft start has gone kaput....

Lucky I have two........VBG.....


----------

